
Ask HN: Alternatives to Grammarly? - cryptography
Any privacy-respecting grammar&#x2F;spell checker you are aware of? (self-hosted is fine)
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/markfullmer/grammark](https://github.com/markfullmer/grammark),
example config file
[https://github.com/markfullmer/grammark/blob/master/app/scri...](https://github.com/markfullmer/grammark/blob/master/app/scripts/models/academic.js)

~~~
brianjking
Nice, thanks. Going to check into this. Have been using Hemingway App locally
on my Mac & Windows machines.

------
brianjking
Hemingway is nice. They have a browser based mode at
[http://www.hemingwayapp.com/](http://www.hemingwayapp.com/) as well as a
desktop app for Windows & Mac.
[http://www.hemingwayapp.com/desktop.html](http://www.hemingwayapp.com/desktop.html)

Last I checked you have to pay for the Windows & Mac apps separately, not sure
if anything has changed.
[http://www.hemingwayapp.com/desktop.html](http://www.hemingwayapp.com/desktop.html)

------
redsec
Antidote is one time license and offline. Available for french and english. It
has a lot of integration.

[https://www.antidote.info/en/antidote](https://www.antidote.info/en/antidote)

~~~
brianjking
Nice, going to look into this. Have you ever compared it to Hemingway?

~~~
redsec
No sorry, I don't know Hemingway but I'm going to look as well.

------
o_____________o
I would pay for one that ran offline/locally and integrated with my browsers.

------
chewzerita
Emacs writegood-mode [https://github.com/bnbeckwith/writegood-
mode](https://github.com/bnbeckwith/writegood-mode)

------
Davidbrcz
Languagetool

------
jason_slack
The Handbook For Writers

~~~
sushid
The OP isn't asking for a grammar book. The implication in the title/posting
is that it's some sort of grammar check software...

~~~
jason_slack
But others recommended the dictionary. Using software is fine but knowing in
your head is also important.

------
inteleng
The dictionary. Highly underrated, extremely high signal-to-noise ratio.

~~~
joefarish
Doesn't really help with the grammar side of things though does it?

